# Solved: Unable to connect to internet by a wireless network



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello! I have a problem. It is a period of time, of some weeks, since my laptop is unable to access the internet. It succesfully connects to a wireless network, I can see the name of it, but after connecting my laptop is displaying "Unidentified network", below the network name. Also, I don't have Internet access. In the task bar, my wireless icon has an exclamation mark, in a yellow triangle. I have tried to connect with another laptop at a wireless network my laptop can't connect and it worked for the other laptop. So, the problem is with my laptop, not with the network. Can you help me?

My laptop is Acer Aspire 5738Z. My network wireless adaptors are Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter and Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter. They work properly.
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1976 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 796 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 60000 MB, Free - 20683 MB; D: Total - 178472 MB, Free - 109621 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer , JV50 , Rev , LXPAR0C023913023F72000 
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
May we see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

And:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Any hardware/software changes about the time wireless went away?
If you click on the wireless icon,any error status or message ?Try both a left and right click


----------



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. On my laptop I'm currently working on the Internet with the Ethernet cable plugged and wifi deactivated. With the Ethernet cable it works fine, I have Internet access. Should I unplug the cable, activate wifi and connect to the home network, with which I have these problems, during these steps?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Let's have an ipconfig /all with the ethernet cable connected.and wifi enabled.


----------



## Jexy (Jun 1, 2011)

My laptop is DELL Inspiron N5010 which is not able to connect to WIFI networks,



stompp said:


> Hello! I have a problem. It is a period of time, of some weeks, since my laptop is unable to access the internet. It succesfully connects to a wireless network, I can see the name of it, but after connecting my laptop is displaying "Unidentified network", below the network name. Also, I don't have Internet access. In the task bar, my wireless icon has an exclamation mark, in a yellow triangle. I have tried to connect with another laptop at a wireless network my laptop can't connect and it worked for the other laptop. So, the problem is with my laptop, not with the network. Can you help me?
> 
> My laptop is Acer Aspire 5738Z. My network wireless adaptors are Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter and Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter. They work properly.
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
> ...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Jexy.Please start your own thread.Use the report button to do request your post to be moved.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like your getting a 169. address. The Ipconfig will tell us that. It is very likely that your wireless card doens't support the encryption your access point is using, do you know what it is?

If you don't know what I am on about look on the back of the router and you a a WPA or WEP key that you have to type into the laptop when you connect to your wireless network. It will say WPA or WEP or something like that. Right down all of what it says and post here.


----------



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Victor>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Victor-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-24-2C-0E-1D-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2C-0E-1D-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.223.138(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.231.242.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-FB-01-F7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 3 iunie 2011 08:01:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 4 iunie 2011 08:01:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c0b:1c91:929b:e8a(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c0b:1c91:929b:e8a%77(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E36834C4-416F-458D-982B-18C49CDAAE4E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71AA5146-3938-4B22-8A25-FC6CCC163636}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A1BDF70C-DF29-45A1-835F-E5875FE9FB85}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{24F32D39-F474-4CD9-99E0-40C0C3A1DD21}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 208:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Victor>

done. with both cable plugged and wifi connected to network.


----------



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

One thing: Recently I have bought a router (and Internet service) from my telephone company and which is plugged to the telephone line. The router is configured to automatically assign my IPs (DHCP enabled), both cable and wireless. And I can't connect via wireless, just by cable.


----------



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

And on the back of the router it says that it supports WEP, WPA and WPA2 encryptions.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

stompp said:


> And on the back of the router it says that it supports WEP, WPA and WPA2 encryptions.


They are what are supported. But what does it say it is using?

If you don't know do you have any other PC's that connect wirelessly succesfully? As you may be able to check these settings and it will tell us what type of encryption it is using.


----------



## stompp (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I finally resolved the problem. I reseted the router and created again the wireless network, ensuring that the encryption settings on the laptop and on the router match. It works now. Thanks anyway! ^^


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback.
You may mark your thread solved using button top left.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Glad to have helped. So it was the encryption then ;-)


----------

